# Oil leak in back of engine/ turbo area? 20th ann



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

not sure where its coming from i can track it pretty high up past the turbo line but under the valve cover gasket. any suggestions?


----------



## MACdubb (Jul 29, 2011)

this does not help me...
anyone have a suggestion of where its from its behind engine bay below the valve cover gasket but above the turbo line 
i go through almost a qt of oil a week


----------

